
Your First Firefox (Web)extension in Kotlin - sidcool
https://medium.com/@Cypressious/your-first-firefox-web-extension-in-kotlin-348fc907915
======
tedmiston
This is just embedding one line of CSS wrapping inside of a Kotlin program.

It would have made for a more practical post if the author wrote actual code
with logic that required using a programming language.

